# Fashion event



## razbo (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I have this fashion event coming up and I was asked if I could take pictures, as this is my first event Im totally nervous, as I've never done a event like this, 

What I would like to know is what would be the best settings to have my camera on for something like this event, I have a canon 550d and will be using the canon 70-200is mk2, 

And would I need to invest in a flash.

Many thanks

Raz


----------



## Macadameane (Apr 8, 2011)

I let the experts give you the advice, but I will say great opportunity and good luck!


----------



## unfocused (Apr 18, 2011)

Go get yourself a 580 EXII and some sort of a diffuser. 

Put your camera on manual at 1/60th of a second at f5.6 to start. 

Buy the biggest friggin package of double-A alkalines you can find (I'm talking the really huge packages, like 48 or 60 or 72, because you don't want to run out of juice). Use rubber bands to divide them into sets of four and stuff every available pocket in your camera bag with batteries. Watch the strobe's recycle time, as it slows down, replace the batteries four at a time and ditch the old ones so you don't accidentally put a dead set in the strobe.

Let the flash do the thinking for you while you do the seeing.

Oh, and pray.


----------



## du9gvu (Apr 18, 2011)

First of all you need to ask the organizer if the runway has good lights, meaning flood lights and all if not you need to use an external flash. Most fashion shows are well lit and as a house rule won't allow to bring in flash as it affects video cameras.

Secondly, fashion runway is usually 10-20m long good for models to do their catwalk and give better chance for photographers and videographers to capture good images. Your 70-200mm lens is enough to capture near or far subjects. I usually set my camera @ f2.8, ISO 1000-1600, 1/200 manual or AV mode considering an in house lowlight condition.

Have fun


----------

